# Removing Patina & Cleaning Dial



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi I have recently received this Roamer Brevette it has some patina on the dial and was thinking I would like to attempt to clean it myself as my watch collection is growing thought its about time I got more hands on 

But obviously to avoid







I am hoping someone can give me a bit of advise regarding the best way to go about this cleaning solution etc. :notworthy: getting directly to the face is not a problem I can remove the crystal.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I very rarely attempt to clean dials...it usually ends up worse than you started. By all means brush off loose debris etc but cleaning dials is a tricky business. If you must have a go, try using Rodico to remove stubborn debris / stains...or a small cotton bud moist (not wet) with water.

Personally, I'd leave it well alone if it was mine...patina is good! :yes:


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> I very rarely attempt to clean dials...it usually ends up worse than you started. By all means brush off loose debris etc but cleaning dials is a tricky business. If you must have a go, try using Rodico to remove stubborn debris / stains...or a small cotton bud moist (not wet) with water.
> 
> Personally, I'd leave it well alone if it was mine...patina is good! :yes:


Sound advise Paul, Thanks I was sort of wavering a bit myself a bit of age & soul not a bad thing. I will leave it be.:lazy2: Nice work on the Newports by the way, I was lucky enough to give one a home.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

dial cleaning is really a no no ,as paul said most times you end up doing more harm than good ,even rodico will pull paint off ,when i first started tinkering with watches many years ago i had the bright idea of putting an old dirty omega dial in an ultrasonic machine, it cme out clean alright ,minus all indexes and omega printing .


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

I've a similar problem:










I'd love to clean it up, but now I'm scared...!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

pinkwindmill said:


> I've a similar problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My problems pale by comparison :jawdrop:


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

pugster said:


> dial cleaning is really a no no ,as paul said most times you end up doing more harm than good ,even rodico will pull paint off ,when i first started tinkering with watches many years ago i had the bright idea of putting an old dirty omega dial in an ultrasonic machine, it cme out clean alright ,minus all indexes and omega printing .


 :lol:

Like most of the posters have already said, it is a pro's job, i have had a go with some success using a cotton budand some patience and the results wee good although i fancy it depends on the dial.

The posters dial does not seem that bad to me at all and i would leave it alone to be honest


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

futuristfan said:


> Hi I have recently received this Roamer Brevette it has some patina on the dial and was thinking I would like to attempt to clean it myself as my watch collection is growing thought its about time I got more hands on
> 
> But obviously to avoid
> 
> ...


For a vintage dial I would describe this one as excellent. Once you mess with it you will devalue the watch. Like the other posters, I would implore you to leave it alone. If you have to have a pristine dial I'd try to find a dial to re-do and have it done, but keep this one separate. I realize on some watches that finding another dial is well nigh impossible. Those you have to leave alone.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Guys for all your replies I am going with the consensus and leaving well alone.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

looking at it again deff leave alone, its looks as if the patina is bubling from under the paint so would be impossible to remove ,some watches its just dirty top laquer (which can be very carefully removed) ,tho leaving you with a matt finish on the dial.

pinks watch looks to be a laquered metal so he 'could' have a go at it if very careful ,ive cleaned a few dials like this using a cotton bud and weak ultrasonic (ammonia) solution).

*NB ,dont come running to me if you bugger up a dial


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

pugster said:


> looking at it again deff leave alone, its looks as if the patina is bubling from under the paint so would be impossible to remove ,some watches its just dirty top laquer (which can be very carefully removed) ,tho leaving you with a matt finish on the dial.
> 
> pinks watch looks to be a laquered metal so he 'could' have a go at it if very careful ,ive cleaned a few dials like this using a cotton bud and weak ultrasonic (ammonia) solution).
> 
> *NB ,dont come running to me if you bugger up a dial


Ta, I'll make sure I'm very sober before I attempt a tiny corner...!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


> I've a similar problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No clean up is going to help that one. It needs a refinish job.

Try to finds photos of what it should look like to help the refinisher.


----------

